# the cheapest and legal way to work in dubai as consultant? freezone company?



## X-jo

Hi 
,

I would like to know the cheapest and legal way to work in Dubai as a consultant. This will be for a Canadian company. 

So how do I go about getting a resident visa so that I can stay in Dubai and work as a consultant.

I have heard that we can start a freezone company. If so, how much would it cost to setup one so that I get a resident visa to stay in Dubai? (The cheapest, just for one person , me)

What all procedures do I have to follow to get one up and running?

I wont be hiring any employees or any such sort. This is only so that I get to stay in Dubai and work as a consultant for a company outside Dubai. I won't be working for any company within Dubai . 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ExpatnKids

There are freezones in most emirates, where you can setup a 1 person company, and issue yourself a visa on that company. The cost ranges from 20-30k AED for a 3 year visa. 

In Dubai, now they also have what is called a freelance permit, which allows you to work under your own name, as opposed to having a company. Dubai technology and media freezones offer this type of a facility. You can check HOME | DTMFZA and browse around for costs.


----------



## X-jo

Thanks for the reply. 
you mentioned freelance permit, does that include the resident visa too? Does this mean i can register my name with them, and thats enough for me to start working from dubai for my client? and no office or any such stuff required?

I will be looking into that link you gave right now. Sorry noob here, and thanks for replying.


----------



## X-jo

"The cost ranges from 20-30k AED for a 3 year visa."
this amount is only for the visa for 3 years or is it for the setting up of the 1 person company too?


----------



## ash_ak

You would get a 3 yr visa for the 20k aed. But you will have to renew your company license every year, which costs around the same every year. So, around 20k costs per year.

You would need someone to help you through this process. I used a PRO firm to keep my sanity during the initial setup process.


----------



## X-jo

ash_ak said:


> You would get a 3 yr visa for the 20k aed. But you will have to renew your company license every year, which costs around the same every year. So, around 20k costs per year.
> 
> You would need someone to help you through this process. I used a PRO firm to keep my sanity during the initial setup process.


hi, thanks
my doubt is again with the 20k aed 3yr visa, does it also include the setup of company, licence etc? or just the visa?

another 20k for the next year, makes sense. 

what about the first initial setup which includes the setup in which i would get a resident visa, freezone licence all including the 3yr visa comes upto 20k aed or just the visa?

thanks for replying, noob hence not much understanding with the detailed process.


----------



## ExpatnKids

X-jo said:


> "The cost ranges from 20-30k AED for a 3 year visa."
> this amount is only for the visa for 3 years or is it for the setting up of the 1 person company too?


For a 1 person company, this cost includes the company setup and visa. Visa costs are not a lot..about 7,000 AED for 3 years, out of which, 3,000 is a refundable deposit. Its the company licensing costs that are high...but for freelancers, the costs are manageable. The first year is about 15k or so..and renewal fees are slightly less.

I believe what ash_ak is talking about is a multi-employee company.


----------



## w_man

I am not sure how the freelancer concept works so you might want to look up details about that. 

I run a company which is a 'branch of a foreign entity' in a freezone here. I am in the same situation as you, only one employee doing consulting type of work. I had to submit a bunch of documents to get this category trade license eg: attested board resolution from the head office. It costs about 15k per year for the license + about 7k for community fees per year + 3-4k for a 3 year visa. Being this kind of trade license, I am also required to have an office space which increases the cost drastically.

You might want to consider this freelance visa to avoid all the documentation you'll need to provide or consider a virtual zone (google) - I believe you can create a virtual zone being a consultant and not require office space?!


----------



## X-jo

ExpatnKids said:


> For a 1 person company, this cost includes the company setup and visa. Visa costs are not a lot..about 7,000 AED for 3 years, out of which, 3,000 is a refundable deposit. Its the company licensing costs that are high...but for freelancers, the costs are manageable. The first year is about 15k or so..and renewal fees are slightly less.
> 
> I believe what ash_ak is talking about is a multi-employee company.


Is the DTMFZA giving the similar price quote that you mentioned? If not could you point me to the one that does provide all these options so I can take a look at it. I am right now not in Dubai, am in India. I would be needing to do this from India or do I need to take a tourist visa and get this done? I also have friends in dubai if they can get it done ie.

thanks for the reply


----------



## bonk

X-jo said:


> Hi
> ,
> 
> I would like to know the cheapest and legal way to work in Dubai as a consultant. This will be for a Canadian company.
> 
> So how do I go about getting a resident visa so that I can stay in Dubai and work as a consultant.
> 
> I have heard that we can start a freezone company. If so, how much would it cost to setup one so that I get a resident visa to stay in Dubai? (The cheapest, just for one person , me)
> 
> What all procedures do I have to follow to get one up and running?
> 
> I wont be hiring any employees or any such sort. This is only so that I get to stay in Dubai and work as a consultant for a company outside Dubai. I won't be working for any company within Dubai .
> 
> Thanks in advance


Cheapest legal way is to set up as a freelance consultant in a FZ and work from there.

For example Dubai Media City freelance permit is about 20k including residence visa. Allow 25k there always seem to be additional fees thrown at you for holding your tongue wrong or something.

Residence visa valid 3 years, costs 3-5k each time depending on FZ and sponsorship arrangement.

Company trade licence and office or desk rental renewable annually for 10k-15k for DMC freelance.

Service agents charge you additional 5k-10k per year to do things for you - helping you to fill in the forms and delivering them to the relevant authority. Or you can find a pen and do it yourself, and catch a bus to deliver them yourself. Or email them in some cases.

For consultancy services, RAK and Fujairah are other options. Also some other free zones in Dubai.

There are differences regarding the following:

Capital needed for company formation nil in Fujairah, nil for Dubai mainland consultancy, AED 50k+ in most other FZ.

Office space - hotdesk for freelancer permit. Virtual office is illegal for Dubai mainland non-FZ setup. Mainland Dubai company setup cheapest option is professional trade licence (consultant ok), you'll need sponsor, real office (not just a desk), and learn Arabic or rent a PRO. Allow 60-80k for everything per year, maybe less if you can find a way to get cheaper office space - it has to be real and it has to be in Dubai though.

Business plan requirement.

Audited accounts requirement - both during company operation and closure.

Actual business operations requirement - if you do nothing related to what your trade licence says you're doing, then you might not get it renewed. This is more likely in Abu Dhabi and Dubai FZ where they are more stringent than RAK, Fujairah, Ajman.

If you have a free zone company you must do your work in the FZ. For service based operations it's a grey area that's why so many get away with having a RAK or Fujairah company but do work in Dubai.

Contact some free zones, ask them questions. Contact a couple of service agents, ask them questions. Expect to get conflicting information from all of them.


----------



## X-jo

w_man said:


> I am not sure how the freelancer concept works so you might want to look up details about that.
> 
> I run a company which is a 'branch of a foreign entity' in a freezone here. I am in the same situation as you, only one employee doing consulting type of work. I had to submit a bunch of documents to get this category trade license eg: attested board resolution from the head office. It costs about 15k per year for the license + about 7k for community fees per year + 3-4k for a 3 year visa. Being this kind of trade license, I am also required to have an office space which increases the cost drastically.
> 
> You might want to consider this freelance visa to avoid all the documentation you'll need to provide or consider a virtual zone (google) - I believe you can create a virtual zone being a consultant and not require office space?!


Hi thanks for replying, i wouldn't even want an office space, i just need my one apartment where i will be staying to work for the client. Is there such a package without needing to get an office setup?

thanks


----------



## w_man

X-jo said:


> Hi thanks for replying, i wouldn't even want an office space, i just need my one apartment where i will be staying to work for the client. Is there such a package without needing to get an office setup?
> 
> thanks


I think Bonk explained it in his previous post. There seems to be this freelance visa plus you have an option to 'rent a desk' which works out to be a lot cheaper. I haven't looked into virtuzone but it also might be something you could consider to avoid renting a full fledged office.


----------



## twowheelsgood

I would have thought the easiest way to work as a consultant for a Canadian company in Dubai, is to become an employee of the company and they can pick up the tab for most things.


----------



## X-jo

twowheelsgood said:


> I would have thought the easiest way to work as a consultant for a Canadian company in Dubai, is to become an employee of the company and they can pick up the tab for most things.



The canadian company is not in dubai, its in Canada only. I want to work in Dubai for this client. This client doesnt have an issue where I work from India, Dubai anywhere. 
I just want to work from Dubai from an apartment where i will be staying without the hassles of getting a desk or an office.

Edit: Also since i am working as a consultant, i am not the employee of that canadian company. Incase thats what you meant. Thanks for asking


----------



## X-jo

bonk said:


> Cheapest legal way is to set up as a freelance consultant in a FZ and work from there.
> 
> For example Dubai Media City freelance permit is about 20k including residence visa. Allow 25k there always seem to be additional fees thrown at you for holding your tongue wrong or something.
> 
> Residence visa valid 3 years, costs 3-5k each time depending on FZ and sponsorship arrangement.
> 
> Company trade licence and office or desk rental renewable annually for 10k-15k for DMC freelance.
> 
> Service agents charge you additional 5k-10k per year to do things for you - helping you to fill in the forms and delivering them to the relevant authority. Or you can find a pen and do it yourself, and catch a bus to deliver them yourself. Or email them in some cases.
> 
> For consultancy services, RAK and Fujairah are other options. Also some other free zones in Dubai.
> 
> There are differences regarding the following:
> 
> Capital needed for company formation nil in Fujairah, nil for Dubai mainland consultancy, AED 50k+ in most other FZ.
> 
> Office space - hotdesk for freelancer permit. Virtual office is illegal for Dubai mainland non-FZ setup. Mainland Dubai company setup cheapest option is professional trade licence (consultant ok), you'll need sponsor, real office (not just a desk), and learn Arabic or rent a PRO. Allow 60-80k for everything per year, maybe less if you can find a way to get cheaper office space - it has to be real and it has to be in Dubai though.
> 
> Business plan requirement.
> 
> Audited accounts requirement - both during company operation and closure.
> 
> Actual business operations requirement - if you do nothing related to what your trade licence says you're doing, then you might not get it renewed. This is more likely in Abu Dhabi and Dubai FZ where they are more stringent than RAK, Fujairah, Ajman.
> 
> If you have a free zone company you must do your work in the FZ. For service based operations it's a grey area that's why so many get away with having a RAK or Fujairah company but do work in Dubai.
> 
> Contact some free zones, ask them questions. Contact a couple of service agents, ask them questions. Expect to get conflicting information from all of them.


Thanks for the detailed reply. I got to understand most of the points with this, thanks a lot. The only thing that I am confused about is if I can get this done without the need of a physical office. I see you mention that non-FZ doesn't allow so I have only freezone setup available as an option. 

But then the line that "If you have a free zone company you must do your work in the FZ" is confusing me, does it mean that I have to go to the FZ and work there and can't do from home?(i am asking only legal ways, and thank you for being specific in that regard).

What is a virtual office setup? is this a means of working from home and not having to buy/rent a desk in a setup? I see some options here Fujairah Freezone, but in the virtual office package i don't see the VISA or its cost, which is available in the other packages. 

I will be more clear to what i will be doing(or wanting to do) incase I havent explained before. I will be doing software testing for my client(which i am doing now). This client is in canada, all they need is for me to get work rendered on my machine and sent across. So all i need is a place to stay in Dubai(for that a resident visa) and a means to get this done ie work from Dubai(the only option i saw was freezone setup). 

Thanks again for explaining everything so clearly.


----------



## X-jo

another question is , can i use my existing ndb account which i had used for a period of 6 months ie oct13-apr14 for this freezone setup or do i have to start some bank account for the company?

Is there a way not to start a bank account with the company as i wont be doing any company related business and just a normal bank account wherein i can receive USDs. 

thanks guys, you all are helping me a lot.


----------



## w_man

I think you should contact there guys: http://www.vz.ae/

Under packages, you can see prices for 1 visa and the total cost of setup. They even offer a monthly payment package. You can do consulting through virtuzone. Otherwise, you can certainly get in touch with http://www.tecom.ae/ - this is who I deal with for Media City - here you will need to inquire about freelance visa setup as other setups require you to have an office.

Better to contact these guys directly and get first hand information.

Good luck.


----------



## X-jo

w_man said:


> I think you should contact there guys: http://www.vz.ae/
> 
> Under packages, you can see prices for 1 visa and the total cost of setup. They even offer a monthly payment package. You can do consulting through virtuzone. Otherwise, you can certainly get in touch with http://www.tecom.ae/ - this is who I deal with for Media City - here you will need to inquire about freelance visa setup as other setups require you to have an office.
> 
> Better to contact these guys directly and get first hand information.
> 
> Good luck.


thank you for the reply, i will definitely contact them and get back here. thanks again


----------



## w_man

X-jo said:


> thank you for the reply, i will definitely contact them and get back here. thanks again


Oops - the first link didn't show:

Get Your Company Trade License in Dubai and Fujairah Freezone


----------



## bonk

w_man said:


> I think Bonk explained it in his previous post. There seems to be this freelance visa plus you have an option to 'rent a desk' which works out to be a lot cheaper. I haven't looked into virtuzone but it also might be something you could consider to avoid renting a full fledged office.


Yes .

Virtuzone is a service agent which assists with processing company setup through some free zones. I think they focus on Fujairah and Ajman but can assist with other free zones (can't remember now exactly who did what, I talked to a few).

They also provide business services such as mailing address, telephone answering, meeting rooms, etc.

Of course you pay extra for their services vs going direct to free zone authority.


----------



## bonk

X-jo said:


> Thanks for the detailed reply. I got to understand most of the points with this, thanks a lot. The only thing that I am confused about is if I can get this done without the need of a physical office. I see you mention that non-FZ doesn't allow so I have only freezone setup available as an option.
> 
> But then the line that "If you have a free zone company you must do your work in the FZ" is confusing me, does it mean that I have to go to the FZ and work there and can't do from home?(i am asking only legal ways, and thank you for being specific in that regard).
> 
> What is a virtual office setup? is this a means of working from home and not having to buy/rent a desk in a setup? I see some options here Fujairah Freezone, but in the virtual office package i don't see the VISA or its cost, which is available in the other packages.
> 
> I will be more clear to what i will be doing(or wanting to do) incase I havent explained before. I will be doing software testing for my client(which i am doing now). This client is in canada, all they need is for me to get work rendered on my machine and sent across. So all i need is a place to stay in Dubai(for that a resident visa) and a means to get this done ie work from Dubai(the only option i saw was freezone setup).
> 
> Thanks again for explaining everything so clearly.


Yes, specifically and legally you are supposed to go to the FZ and do your work there. In the UAE it is also specifically and legally not permitted to be in a private vehicle with an unrelated member of the opposite sex. So now, welcome to the vague and illegal nature of the way things some things really work in the UAE.

At least that's how I understand the rules here. Other people might tell you different. I'm not a lawyer, or any sort of legal authority.

If you operate from your residence as a consultant with a FZ company then you should be fine. Some of the service agents and FZ seemed to tell me I could do so legally. Can't remember the exact words they used or question I asked.

Nowhere in the UAE do you get a visa plus virtual office for FZ or mainland setup. The cheapest is a hotdesk which is physical deskspace. If you go to Fujairah you can sit at the desk you rented as part of the freelancer package.

Don't get Virtuzone and the free zone authorities mixed up. Free zones allow you to set up a legal UAE business entity in them and rent you office space, warehouse space, etc as part of that, and help get your residence visa arranged.

Service agents act as an intermediary between you and the FZ or whatever other arrangement you're looking for (DED for mainland Dubai for example).

Business centers rent business facilities to people wanting them - telephone services, mailbox services, meeting rooms, etc.

Some companies are both a service agent and business center.


----------



## X-jo

bonk said:


> Yes, specifically and legally you are supposed to go to the FZ and do your work there. In the UAE it is also specifically and legally not permitted to be in a private vehicle with an unrelated member of the opposite sex. So now, welcome to the vague and illegal nature of the way things some things really work in the UAE.
> 
> At least that's how I understand the rules here. Other people might tell you different. I'm not a lawyer, or any sort of legal authority.
> 
> If you operate from your residence as a consultant with a FZ company then you should be fine. Some of the service agents and FZ seemed to tell me I could do so legally. Can't remember the exact words they used or question I asked.
> 
> Nowhere in the UAE do you get a visa plus virtual office for FZ or mainland setup. The cheapest is a hotdesk which is physical deskspace. If you go to Fujairah you can sit at the desk you rented as part of the freelancer package.
> 
> Don't get Virtuzone and the free zone authorities mixed up. Free zones allow you to set up a legal UAE business entity in them and rent you office space, warehouse space, etc as part of that, and help get your residence visa arranged.
> 
> Service agents act as an intermediary between you and the FZ or whatever other arrangement you're looking for (DED for mainland Dubai for example).
> 
> Business centers rent business facilities to people wanting them - telephone services, mailbox services, meeting rooms, etc.
> 
> Some companies are both a service agent and business center.



Thanks for that.

I see that there are EMI/monthlyPayment options available with this Virtuzone. Are there EMI/monthlyPayment options if i don't go via service agents?


----------



## X-jo

I will be contacting virtuzone, their monthly packages is something i can afford rather than the whole upfront payment scheme. I don't mind paying 2-3k extra per year if the monthly option is there, suits me perfectly. 

Also after one year, if the renewal is not done, what happens? Do i have to leave Dubai(though i have 2yr validiy in visa left)


----------



## bonk

X-jo said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> I see that there are EMI/monthlyPayment options available with this Virtuzone. Are there EMI/monthlyPayment options if i don't go via service agents?


Not that I found.


----------



## bonk

X-jo said:


> I will be contacting virtuzone, their monthly packages is something i can afford rather than the whole upfront payment scheme. I don't mind paying 2-3k extra per year if the monthly option is there, suits me perfectly.
> 
> Also after one year, if the renewal is not done, what happens? Do i have to leave Dubai(though i have 2yr validiy in visa left)


Might be more like additional 5k-10k per year. I didn't find anything cheaper than 5k.

If you don't renew trade licence then I expect FZ will eventually cancel your residence visa and fine you.

You don't need to exit UAE to renew a trade licence, or residence visa.


----------



## bonk

X-jo said:


> another question is , can i use my existing ndb account which i had used for a period of 6 months ie oct13-apr14 for this freezone setup or do i have to start some bank account for the company?
> 
> Is there a way not to start a bank account with the company as i wont be doing any company related business and just a normal bank account wherein i can receive USDs.
> 
> thanks guys, you all are helping me a lot.


NDB? You mean Emirates NBD?

You don't need business account to get things set up.

You might need one depending on where you set up your company. I didn't get as far as finding out if it was a requirment. If annual audited accounts are required I imagine that keeping business and personal finances separated makes more sense.


----------



## X-jo

bonk said:


> Might be more like additional 5k-10k per year. I didn't find anything cheaper than 5k.
> 
> If you don't renew trade licence then I expect FZ will eventually cancel your residence visa and fine you.
> 
> You don't need to exit UAE to renew a trade licence, or residence visa.


Tailored Packages for Business Set-Up in UAE
here for the one visa package it shows 35.55k upfront, else 37.3k for monthly plan, so that is like 1.75k additional only if i go with the monthly payment scheme right? Or am I checking it wrong, I couldn't find anything like the 5-10k difference for a year if going by monthly plan. 

Thanks for checking


----------



## X-jo

bonk said:


> NDB? You mean Emirates NBD?
> 
> You don't need business account to get things set up.
> 
> You might need one depending on where you set up your company. I didn't get as far as finding out if it was a requirment. If annual audited accounts are required I imagine that keeping business and personal finances separated makes more sense.


Sorry, its Emirates NBD. The only money that will come into this would be from my client ie in Dollars. What would you recommend? I won't be doing any business stuff, just want to receive salary, spend some, send some to my Indian account. Nothing else complicated . 

I checked with NBD, they told there is no charge for inward remittance, hence I am thinking of keeping my existing current account itself. Not sure if i need to convert it to some other account. Have you ever dealt with foreign currency coming into dubai bank account?

Thanks for the help


----------



## bonk

X-jo said:


> Tailored Packages for Business Set-Up in UAE
> here for the one visa package it shows 35.55k upfront, else 37.3k for monthly plan, so that is like 1.75k additional only if i go with the monthly payment scheme right? Or am I checking it wrong, I couldn't find anything like the 5-10k difference for a year if going by monthly plan.
> 
> Thanks for checking


I misunderstood, thought you meant the difference between direct with FZ and with service agent like VZ.


----------



## w_man

X-jo said:


> Have you ever dealt with foreign currency coming into dubai bank account?
> 
> Thanks for the help


I have and no, I have never had to pay anything for receiving it - having said that, when I'm sending it, I have an option to cover the cost for sending and receiving so I am assuming that my company sending me funds also select the option of paying all the fees?!

For my trade license in Tecom, we didn't require a business account when we started the company. Didn't even get a business account until we were in our 3rd year and I have never been asked about how we do our banking when I renew each year.

Having said that, you should just contact the Free Zones and get this information from them to be sure - then perhaps come back here let us all know. 

As Bonk said, you should get the pricing for setting up a business with one visa directly through a FZ to understand the cost difference between going directly vs going to VZ - it might be more than a couple of thousand AED.

Contact Tecom - they are usually pretty good with replying to e-mails and answering phone calls.


----------



## X-jo

w_man said:


> I have and no, I have never had to pay anything for receiving it - having said that, when I'm sending it, I have an option to cover the cost for sending and receiving so I am assuming that my company sending me funds also select the option of paying all the fees?!
> 
> For my trade license in Tecom, we didn't require a business account when we started the company. Didn't even get a business account until we were in our 3rd year and I have never been asked about how we do our banking when I renew each year.
> 
> Having said that, you should just contact the Free Zones and get this information from them to be sure - then perhaps come back here let us all know.
> 
> As Bonk said, you should get the pricing for setting up a business with one visa directly through a FZ to understand the cost difference between going directly vs going to VZ - it might be more than a couple of thousand AED.
> 
> Contact Tecom - they are usually pretty good with replying to e-mails and answering phone calls.



cool, I will do that. thanks a bunch for the help


----------



## X-jo

I checked with vz and this is what i got from them



> With the product we service you are able to operate anywhere in the UAE and you are able to reside anywhere in the UAE.
> 
> 
> 
> Below is our generic email detailing the packages:
> 
> 
> 
> Documents required to setup the company:
> 
> - Passport copy of all shareholders with visa page or entry stamp (in color)
> 
> - Contact number and email ID of all shareholders
> 
> - Company name
> 
> - Security Deposit of 2,500 AED per license and 500 AED per Visa
> 
> - Chosen Package
> 
> - Company description similar to the one attached
> 
> 
> 
> The packages are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> No Visa Package = AED 15,000 upfront OR AED 11,700 + AED 400/month
> 
> Renewal = AED 15,000 upfront OR AED 11,700 + AED 400/month
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Visa Package = AED 35,550 upfront OR AED 19,350 + AED 1,500/month
> 
> Renewal = AED 25,500 upfront OR AED 15,300 + AED 1,000/month
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Visa Package = AED 41,100 upfront OR AED 24,900 + AED 1,500/month
> 
> Renewal = AED 25,500 upfront OR AED 15,300 + AED 1,000/month
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Visa Package = AED 46,650 upfront OR AED 30,450 + AED 1,500/month
> 
> Renewal = AED 25,500 upfront OR AED 15,300 + AED 1,000/month
> 
> 
> 
> 4 Visa Package = AED 55,700 upfront OR AED 33,400 + AED 2,100/month
> 
> Renewal = AED 29,000 upfront OR AED 15,300 + AED 1,600/month
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Visa Package = AED 61,250 upfront OR AED 38,950 + AED 2,100/month
> 
> Renewal = AED 29,000 upfront OR AED 15,300 + AED 1,600/month
> 
> 
> 
> 6 Visa Package = AED 66,800 upfront OR AED 44,500 + AED 2,100/month
> 
> Renewal = AED 29,000 upfront OR AED 15,300 + AED 1,600/month
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Visa Package = AED 72,350 upfront OR AED 50,050 + AED 2,100/month
> 
> Renewal = AED 29,000 upfront OR AED 15,300 + AED 1,600/month
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Visa Package = AED 87,900 upfront OR AED 55,600 + AED 2,100/month
> 
> Renewal = AED 29,000 upfront OR AED 15,300 + AED 1,600/month
> 
> 
> 
> Our bank transfer details are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> Beneficiary: Virtuzone UAE FZ LLC
> 
> Bank: Emirates NBD
> 
> Branch: Jebel Ali Free Zone
> 
> IBAN AED: AE670260001014022236301
> 
> IBAN USD: AE360260000514022236302
> 
> Swift code: EBILAEAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The packages above include all costs for registration fee, License fee, service fee, visa fee, issuance of Immigration card, Government fee in order to allow you to obtain a trade license without an office space, Immigration Fee in order to allow you to have an allocation of visas, Company stamp, PO Box (same as Virtuzone) and an additional activity on your license (2 activities at the price of 1).
> 
> 
> 
> Please note that all costs mentioned above are subject to change.


some of the questions i asked and their answers



> 1)Where is this licence?
> The Company is registered in Fujairah Creative City Free Zone Licensing Authroity
> 
> 2)Do i get a office space? Does it include the electricity, internet charges?
> No Office provided. You obtain a lease in order to open a bank account.
> 
> 3)I am planning to get it started by December 2014, so is there a need for me to come before that or is this visa a visa-on-arrival visa?
> The Residency can only be completed when you are here. The Entry Stamp once issued must be activated within 60 days and you will activate this by entering the country.
> 
> 4)What does a 2 visa package mean? Does it mean I will be the owner and i can give a visa to an employer or does it mean two people will be partners in this company?
> Either way can work but please note you are employees of the company. Your designation is the only deisngation that can be formal and senior without submitting attested qualifications. The other visa applicant will need attested qualification to be submitted if they desire a Managerial position in their visa.
> 
> 5)Is there any yearly auditing to be submitted to the govt? any other calculations to be given to the govt?
> Not with this Free Zone
> 
> 6)any deductions, any tax?
> Not with this Free Zone
> 
> 7)is it a must to have a office space? can i work from my residence? is this legal? It is legal and you will be able to operate from your home
> 
> 8)what is the use of selecting the additional activity on this package? what are they used for?
> In case you decide to do something other than just one activity
> 
> 9)i would be a consultant for a canadian company. So what would my designation be and what kind of company should i register for?
> Register the Activity as Business Consultancy and give yourself the position of MD


few more questions based on that.



> 1)If i need an office space later how much would it cost me?
> We don’t specialize in property so I cannot comment
> 
> 2)If i need an office space along with the initial startup, how much would that cost for the one visa package?
> Again I cannot comment
> 
> 3)what is the use of this lease to open a bank account when i don't have an office space? What is this lease used for?
> It is a required document when opening a bank account
> 
> 4)So if i want to start it on December, i should enter the country to activate it, so it means i should first come on a visit visa right?
> You activate the visa not the license – you need to have already started the license and have it issued
> 
> 4.a)if so, then say i come in December 1st week on a visit visa, and approach you guys for all this and pay the money, and to convert my visit visa to this residence visa do i have to quit the country or will it be converted when i am staying in the country?
> As above
> 
> 5)If i want to add an employee later, will you guys assist in getting that done or should i do it myself?
> You pay for a two visa package with us which means we take care of it
> 
> 6)what are the requirements that you would need for me to register the activity? since its a new startup , is there any documents needed or so?
> A company description detailing what you intend to do
> 
> 7)bank account in the name of the company, is this something i have to do on my own or do you guys assist ?
> No
> is this done using that lease you mentioned before?
> Yes
> 
> 8)is your company a private company? are you guys tied up with the govt in any way? Sorry, don't misunderstand, just asking for authentication. Hope you understand.
> We are a joint venture with the Government of Fujairah
> 
> 9)can there be negotiations in the price for the packages or is this a fixed amount? i do know the cost is higher than going direct to FZ as its your commission, but just would be good to know .
> Fixed
> 
> 10)according to the activation part that you mentioned, the details and documents should be sent to you on december itself and in person, right?
> vYou need to begin the incorporation of the license first. The entire process takes upto 2 months


They are prompt with the replies and I am thinking of going with them without the hassles of doing them myself. I am fine with the amount stated. What do you guys say, they can be trusted in this right? I mean since they are also joint with the govt? Any other probs apart from the cost if i go with vz?

thanks a ton guys for the help. I am closer to getting this done. I will start by oct if so.


----------



## X-jo

and now i see this Dubai UAE Offshore Company Setup; Free Zone, Offshore and Onshore Consulting: A-Z Business Consulting , how is this?


----------



## Stevesolar

X-jo said:


> I checked with vz and this is what i got from them
> 
> 
> 
> some of the questions i asked and their answers
> 
> 
> 
> few more questions based on that.
> 
> 
> 
> They are prompt with the replies and I am thinking of going with them without the hassles of doing them myself. I am fine with the amount stated. What do you guys say, they can be trusted in this right? I mean since they are also joint with the govt? Any other probs apart from the cost if i go with vz?
> 
> thanks a ton guys for the help. I am closer to getting this done. I will start by oct if so.


Hi,
They appear to be pressuring you to sign with them now by saying it takes two months!
This is rubbish - it should only take atound 5 days during normal working times (we have Eid holiday coming next week - so this would delay by another week, if you started process today).
I am also looking at a Fujairah Freezone setup - through an office next to Pan Emirates in Al Barsha. Their package is similar and appears less expensive.
They have a fully functional business centre where you have an inclusive number of office use per month (or you can select a less expensive package without the office space.)
Again, you can choose whether you have a package with or without visas.
Dont rush - you dont need to and there are plenty of options open to you.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## X-jo

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> They appear to be pressuring you to sign with them now by saying it takes two months!
> This is rubbish - it should only take atound 5 days during normal working times (we have Eid holiday coming next week - so this would delay by another week, if you started process today).
> I am also looking at a Fujairah Freezone setup - through an office next to Pan Emirates in Al Barsha. Their package is similar and appears less expensive.
> They have a fully functional business centre where you have an inclusive number of office use per month (or you can select a less expensive package without the office space.)
> Again, you can choose whether you have a package with or without visas.
> Dont rush - you dont need to and there are plenty of options open to you.
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks for that info. Could you provide me the package details or a mail id that i can check with them reg the setup i need ie. How much is it costing you if you are going with them? I've friends at Al Barsha, i could let someone go and ask personally too there if you can provide me their details


----------



## Stevesolar

X-jo said:


> Thanks for that info. Could you provide me the package details or a mail id that i can check with them reg the setup i need ie. How much is it costing you if you are going with them? I've friends at Al Barsha, i could let someone go and ask personally too there if you can provide me their details


Hi,
They are in the ground floor of the Iridium centre.
Called BIZ - Business Inception Zone 
They are also Fujairah Creative City Freezone.
1-3 visa package without office is 25,000 (plus individual visa fees - 4950 each)
For a company setup without visa it is only 15,000 - idea for freelancer husband or wife.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## X-jo

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> They are in the ground floor of the Iridium centre.
> Called BIZ - Business Inception Zone
> They are also Fujairah Creative City Freezone.
> 1-3 visa package without office is 25,000 (plus individual visa fees - 4950 each)
> For a company setup without visa it is only 15,000 - idea for freelancer husband or wife.
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks i will check with them. I am looking for a setup with visa, so that i can work from home. I wouldn't need any office setup or so. This seems much more cheaper than them.


----------



## Malbec

I can neither see a point doing it through VZ or through the BIZ if you have to renew through them. BIZ total fees are AED 30,000 as per their fees here, however the licence renewal is charged at AED 26,000... That's a lot. Official licence renewal fee is AED 17,500 including hot desk.

With BIZ it is better to check if you can renew it yourself.
I have used a PRO who charged transparent fees to Fujairah CC and added his commission on top. Here is the breakdown:

Registration AED 4,000
Initial service fee: AED 3,500
Annual licence: AED 10,000
Hot desk: AED 7,500

That's AED 25,000. I believe adding AED 5,000 for PRO fees is reasonable. However you can do everything with Fujairah CC via email. Company registration and obtaining trade licence took less than 4 days. Establishment card came 10 days later.

What is important in the whole scenario is to make sure that you can renew the licence yourself, as you might have a binding contract with BIZ or VZ which won't allow to do it yourself. That means every year you want to renew, you have to do it through them paying them few thousands dirhams just for settling the invoice.

Total visa fees came at AED 6,370 that's including everything: health test, typing center, employment contract, Emirates ID card and excluding PRO fees (AED 1,500). Visa took 8 working days in my case.


----------



## bonk

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> They appear to be pressuring you to sign with them now by saying it takes two months!
> This is rubbish - it should only take atound 5 days during normal working times (we have Eid holiday coming next week - so this would delay by another week, if you started process today).
> I am also looking at a Fujairah Freezone setup - through an office next to Pan Emirates in Al Barsha. Their package is similar and appears less expensive.
> They have a fully functional business centre where you have an inclusive number of office use per month (or you can select a less expensive package without the office space.)
> Again, you can choose whether you have a package with or without visas.
> Dont rush - you dont need to and there are plenty of options open to you.
> Cheers
> Steve


5 days is for the trade licence.
Then you get the establishment card.
Then the entry permit or visa.
Then the residence visa.
Each step is sequential not concurrent.
Entire process unlikely to be less than a month. I was told 6 weeks to 2 months by more than one organisation, including Fujairah FZ themselves.

A couple of years ago it was taking several months to get done according to some reports I read, and a few stories I heard.

Al Barsha office is the FCC FZ liason office - you are effectively dealing direct with the FZ, and not paying any additional fees vs going to Fujairah.

The prices you quoted 25k for FZ setup plus 5k for visa are the FZ direct prices.

VZ and the other one (Creative Zone?) are service agents. They deal with the FZ for you and you pay extra for their services.

Confusingly, the Fujairah FZ is called Creative City. One of the service agents is called Creative Zone.


----------



## bonk

Malbec said:


> I can neither see a point doing it through VZ or through the BIZ if you have to renew through them. BIZ total fees are AED 30,000 as per their fees here, however the licence renewal is charged at AED 26,000... That's a lot. Official licence renewal fee is AED 17,500 including hot desk.
> 
> With BIZ it is better to check if you can renew it yourself.
> I have used a PRO who charged transparent fees to Fujairah CC and added his commission on top. Here is the breakdown:
> 
> Registration AED 4,000
> Initial service fee: AED 3,500
> Annual licence: AED 10,000
> Hot desk: AED 7,500
> 
> That's AED 25,000. I believe adding AED 5,000 for PRO fees is reasonable. However you can do everything with Fujairah CC via email. Company registration and obtaining trade licence took less than 4 days. Establishment card came 10 days later.
> 
> What is important in the whole scenario is to make sure that you can renew the licence yourself, as you might have a binding contract with BIZ or VZ which won't allow to do it yourself. That means every year you want to renew, you have to do it through them paying them few thousands dirhams just for settling the invoice.
> 
> Total visa fees came at AED 6,370 that's including everything: health test, typing center, employment contract, Emirates ID card and excluding PRO fees (AED 1,500). Visa took 8 working days in my case.


Yes agree with all of the above.

Particularly check the fees when renewing the licence if you use a service agent.


----------



## bonk

> With the product we service you are able to operate anywhere in the UAE and you are able to reside anywhere in the UAE.


I'm not convinced that "you are able to" = "strictly legal". Nevertheless that's how many FZ consultants operate in the UAE.



> 8)is your company a private company? are you guys tied up with the govt in any way? Sorry, don't misunderstand, just asking for authentication. Hope you understand.
> We are a joint venture with the Government of Fujairah


Hmmmmm ... Unless by "joint venture" they mean they have a FZ licence ... so if you set up with Fujairah you might also be able to say you are in a JV with the government.

Ask the Fujairah FZ directly if they have any JVs with service agents. My feeling is they'll say no.


----------



## X-jo

Malbec said:


> I can neither see a point doing it through VZ or through the BIZ if you have to renew through them. BIZ total fees are AED 30,000 as per their fees here, however the licence renewal is charged at AED 26,000... That's a lot. Official licence renewal fee is AED 17,500 including hot desk.
> 
> With BIZ it is better to check if you can renew it yourself.
> I have used a PRO who charged transparent fees to Fujairah CC and added his commission on top. Here is the breakdown:
> 
> Registration AED 4,000
> Initial service fee: AED 3,500
> Annual licence: AED 10,000
> Hot desk: AED 7,500
> 
> That's AED 25,000. I believe adding AED 5,000 for PRO fees is reasonable. However you can do everything with Fujairah CC via email. Company registration and obtaining trade licence took less than 4 days. Establishment card came 10 days later.
> 
> What is important in the whole scenario is to make sure that you can renew the licence yourself, as you might have a binding contract with BIZ or VZ which won't allow to do it yourself. That means every year you want to renew, you have to do it through them paying them few thousands dirhams just for settling the invoice.
> 
> Total visa fees came at AED 6,370 that's including everything: health test, typing center, employment contract, Emirates ID card and excluding PRO fees (AED 1,500). Visa took 8 working days in my case.


I will mail them this too, i have checked with vz regarding this too, waiting for their reply. thanks for the info


----------



## X-jo

bonk said:


> I'm not convinced that "you are able to" = "strictly legal". Nevertheless that's how many FZ consultants operate in the UAE.
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm ... Unless by "joint venture" they mean they have a FZ licence ... so if you set up with Fujairah you might also be able to say you are in a JV with the government.
> 
> Ask the Fujairah FZ directly if they have any JVs with service agents. My feeling is they'll say no.


they replied like this , vz ie

Can iI work from my residence be it Dubai, or Sharjah? 
Use of certain terminology will define that you cannot undertake such an action. The Government has clearly defined that a Free Zone Licensed Company or its Employees cannot work outside the free zone from where the license has been issued. However, the licenses offered here are “Service” type licenses and this is considered a “Grey Area” of concern and to date we have not had any complaints.


----------



## X-jo

> Bank Statement - Minimum capital AED 100000(Commercial and Consultancy) /200000(General Trading License) / 500000(Industrial License) (For New Establishment, Personal Bank Statement is required and for Branch, the Company Bank Statement of the last 3 months is required).


RAK told me this, I believe i saw this before in your replies too. What does this mean? I should have 100000 aed in my bank account?


----------



## Sinbad25

Malbec said:


> I can neither see a point doing it through VZ or through the BIZ if you have to renew through them. BIZ total fees are AED 30,000 as per their fees ....., however the licence renewal is charged at AED 26,000... That's a lot. Official licence renewal fee is AED 17,500 including hot desk.


Hi,
Do you know if this AED 30,000 fee of BIZ includes everything e.g. all Visa expenses (health test, typing center, employment contract, Visa Stamping, Emirates ID card, etc)? Or will that be an extra charge.
Thanks.


----------



## Malbec

Sinbad25 said:


> Hi,
> Do you know if this AED 30,000 fee of BIZ includes everything e.g. all Visa expenses (health test, typing center, employment contract, Visa Stamping, Emirates ID card, etc)? Or will that be an extra charge.
> Thanks.


No idea. Drop them an email.


----------



## expatsue

My husband was in a similar position, working for a Saudi Bank but wanted to live in Dubai. He used Virtuzone to get a consultancy licence and can't recommend them highly enough. Very efficient, always answered queries promptly and kept him in touch as the process progressed. Yes it's more expensive than doing it yourself but it suited him as he could get the process started before arriving in Dubai and he didn't have time to do all the leg-work himself anyway. Happy to pay renewal fees for same reason. He now works in Saudi three days a week and at home in Dubai two days a week. There is no requirement for any capital (Fujeirah Creative City freezone). I asked hubby how long the process took and he said "About three months end to end but it could probably be done in less if in a hurry, probably around two." I think that's because he could have got back to Virtuzone quicker with documentation at some of the stages. They sorted my own visa later on as the second employee of the company.


----------



## X-jo

expatsue said:


> My husband was in a similar position, working for a Saudi Bank but wanted to live in Dubai. He used Virtuzone to get a consultancy licence and can't recommend them highly enough. Very efficient, always answered queries promptly and kept him in touch as the process progressed. Yes it's more expensive than doing it yourself but it suited him as he could get the process started before arriving in Dubai and he didn't have time to do all the leg-work himself anyway. Happy to pay renewal fees for same reason. He now works in Saudi three days a week and at home in Dubai two days a week. There is no requirement for any capital (Fujeirah Creative City freezone). I asked hubby how long the process took and he said "About three months end to end but it could probably be done in less if in a hurry, probably around two." I think that's because he could have got back to Virtuzone quicker with documentation at some of the stages. They sorted my own visa later on as the second employee of the company.


thank you for finding this thread, this is the main reason why i am ok to going with service agents. when was this done for your husband? i really won't have time to come Dubai to get things done by myself so was looking into the best agents that do things very nicely without any hassle.

Has your husband opened up any office in dubai? is there any need of going to fujairah? he can work from home right? has he taken Business Consultancy?

thanks again for replying


----------



## expatsue

X-jo said:


> thank you for finding this thread, this is the main reason why i am ok to going with service agents. when was this done for your husband? i really won't have time to come Dubai to get things done by myself so was looking into the best agents that do things very nicely without any hassle.
> 
> Has your husband opened up any office in dubai? is there any need of going to fujairah? he can work from home right? has he taken Business Consultancy?
> 
> thanks again for replying


Our process started November last year, all sorted by Feb this year. You can get the process started before arriving then when you arrive in Dubai you visit Virtuzone's office next to Dubai Mall to sign documents. They will let you know all the steps and timescales if you ask them. No office required, he works from home when in Dubai. No need to go to Fujairah, Virtuzone handled everything for him. Our trade licence shows 'Management Consultancy'. Hope this helps.


----------



## X-jo

expatsue said:


> Our process started November last year, all sorted by Feb this year. You can get the process started before arriving then when you arrive in Dubai you visit Virtuzone's office next to Dubai Mall to sign documents. They will let you know all the steps and timescales if you ask them. No office required, he works from home when in Dubai. No need to go to Fujairah, Virtuzone handled everything for him. Our trade licence shows 'Management Consultancy'. Hope this helps.


thank you, this is exactly what i am looking for, how much did it cost in total for you? is it the same or similar the way they quoted for me? Am i missing anything else?
They told me business consultancy, not sure what the difference is between that and management consultancy. I just want to work from residence and stay in Dubai. 

Also you got your visa through your husband's company as an employer right? VZ themselves did for you ? was it easy enough ?

thanks again

Edit: One important thing, how did your husband enter Dubai to visit the VZ office, was it through a tourist visa or through the resident visa VZ got for the company registered? I am also thinking how i should plan my trip to Dubai in getting this done, whether to arrive on tourist visa or wait till the resident visa is delivered.


----------



## expatsue

X-jo said:


> thank you, this is exactly what i am looking for, how much did it cost in total for you? is it the same or similar the way they quoted for me? Am i missing anything else?
> They told me business consultancy, not sure what the difference is between that and management consultancy. I just want to work from residence and stay in Dubai.
> 
> Also you got your visa through your husband's company as an employer right? VZ themselves did for you ? was it easy enough ?
> 
> thanks again
> 
> Edit: One important thing, how did your husband enter Dubai to visit the VZ office, was it through a tourist visa or through the resident visa VZ got for the company registered? I am also thinking how i should plan my trip to Dubai in getting this done, whether to arrive on tourist visa or wait till the resident visa is delivered.


Costs were as per the packages on their website. Visa process for me as employee of company was easy, visited their office once to sign stuff. You have to sort your medical and ID card yourself but they give you all the info you need to get this done (we employed someone who knows the process to drive us round and get all this sorted in a morning). I think my husband arrived from Saudi on the employment visa they emailed to him. Then you have to stay in Dubai until your residency is processed. Anyway, best to contact Virtuzone, they will answer all your questions as the process may be different case by case.


----------



## X-jo

expatsue said:


> Costs were as per the packages on their website. Visa process for me as employee of company was easy, visited their office once to sign stuff. You have to sort your medical and ID card yourself but they give you all the info you need to get this done (we employed someone who knows the process to drive us round and get all this sorted in a morning). I think my husband arrived from Saudi on the employment visa they emailed to him. Then you have to stay in Dubai until your residency is processed. Anyway, best to contact Virtuzone, they will answer all your questions as the process may be different case by case.


thanks , a user review makes me feel more confident in this setup. Thank you. I will be needing to reach Dubai by December, so i will start the process 2-3 months before. Thanks for all the help, i appreciate.


----------



## Sinbad25

expatsue said:


> Costs were as per the packages on their website. Visa process for me as employee of company was easy, visited their office once to sign stuff. You have to sort your medical and ID card yourself but they give you all the info you need to get this done (*we employed someone who knows the process to drive us round and get all this sorted in a morning*). I think my husband arrived from Saudi on the employment visa they emailed to him. Then you have to stay in Dubai until your residency is processed. Anyway, best to contact Virtuzone, they will answer all your questions as the process may be different case by case.


Hi, could you please share with us the contact no. of this person. I would eventually need this service.
Thanks


----------



## X-jo

one more important thing. does anyone know or have done any transaction of USD into their dubai based bank? if its an individual or company based bank, is there any charges or deduction or tax on receiving USD in dubai bank?


----------



## Sinbad25

Malbec said:


> However you can do everything with Fujairah CC via email. Company registration and obtaining trade licence took less than 4 days. Establishment card came 10 days later.


*Some questions about the Do-it-yourself procedure.*

Assuming, I do everything with Fujairah Creative City via email myself.

I pay 25,000 to Fujairah CC and I get the Trade License (5 days), Certificate of Incorporation, Article of incorporation, Share certificate and Establishment card (10 days) from them.

Can I open a *bank account* and get *company stamp* made at this stage or sometime latter?

When do I fill my *Visa application*?
and who do I pay the 4,950 Visa fee to? (i.e. To Fujairah CC or some Immigration office?)

And after it is done how do I get the *Entry Permit (pink slip)*. How do I know that its ready. Do I pick it from them myself, will they e-mail it to me a copy or mail original to me via courier?

Regarding entry on the Entry Permit (pink slip), can I just fly to say Dubai just like that or do they have to have my documents ready at the Airport for me to enter. 

And once i enter UAE can I get my *medical* done anywhere in UAE or do I travel to Fujairah. Similarly where can I get my *resident visa stamped* on the passport. Does it have to be in Fujairah or can it be done in Dubai also?

Thanks.


----------



## Malbec

That's right except the fact that Fujairah CC no longer issue articles of incorporation for FZE as far as I know. They still issue it for FZ LLC however. You forgot about the lease contract which you will get as well and which is necessary for bank account opening.

Once you have the corporate documents you can open bank account but it might make more sense to wait for the residence visa as the process should be a lot smoother.

Once you have the establishment card issued you can apply for residency. You pay the immigration fees to Fujairah CC and they will deal with immigration. They will send you entry permit via email once they are ready and you need to show them to the immigration upon arrival.

Residence visa stamping is done in the Emirate issuing the residence visa, so Fujairah in this case. However you can most probably do the medical tests in Dubai and submit your passport to Fujairah CC office in Dubai and they will deliver it to Fujairah. I am not sure about this though, as I have done both in Fujairah.

I suggest you to contact Fujairah CC as they are very helpful and will answer all your questions.


----------



## digitalcafe003

Hello,

This is my first post.

I am currently in Mumbai and interested in setting up as a freelancer in Dubai under (editor: video/audio) category in September.

I will mostly work from home in Dubai (have taken care of that) or on client site or office in Dubai.

A breakup of the cost involved for setting up as a freelancer with TECOM Business Centers at Dubai Media City & Dubai Studio City
as given on email by their representative is here. 

I will not need the virtual offices which TECOM insists.

Are their other options? Most of my freelance work will be centred around Dubai Media city / studio city or client site.

This arrangement is only for a year until I take up a permanent job with video production/post production company.


At Registration, The fee breakdown of the lease and license:
*
Freelance Permit: ********** 7,510.00 AED (annually)
Rent per Annum:************ 9,999.00 AED – essential part of the freelance package
Office Deposit: **************** 2000.00 AED
Employment Visa:************** **************
Establishment Card for 500 Dhs
Residence Visa Starting from Dhs 2,950.00 (payable at the time of visa application, please refer to the attached visa process)
*******************************
Payment Terms: Dhs 14,510.00 (Freelance Permit, Deposit and 1st rent payment) 
Cheque post-dated after six (6) months amounting to Dhs 4,999.00 (2nd rent payment).


regards
Manuel


----------



## digitalcafe003

*Registering a s media freelancer*

Hello,

This is my first post.

I am currently in Mumbai and interested in setting up as a freelancer in Dubai under (editor: video/audio) category in September.

I will mostly work from home in Dubai (have taken care of that) or on client site or office in Dubai.

A breakup of the cost involved for setting up as a freelancer with TECOM Business Centers at Dubai Media City & Dubai Studio City
as given on email by their representative is here. 

I will not need the virtual offices which TECOM insists.

Are their other options? Most of my freelance work will be centred around Dubai Media city / studio city or client site.

This arrangement is only for a year until I take up a permanent job with video production/post production company.


At Registration, The fee breakdown of the lease and license:
*
Freelance Permit: ********** 7,510.00 AED (annually)
Rent per Annum:************ 9,999.00 AED – essential part of the freelance package
Office Deposit: **************** 2000.00 AED
Employment Visa:************** **************
Establishment Card for 500 Dhs
Residence Visa Starting from Dhs 2,950.00 (payable at the time of visa application, please refer to the attached visa process)
*******************************
Payment Terms: Dhs 14,510.00 (Freelance Permit, Deposit and 1st rent payment) 
Cheque post-dated after six (6) months amounting to Dhs 4,999.00 (2nd rent payment).


regards
Manuel


----------



## X-jo

One doubt guys, do i have to pay tax or are there any deductions on the USDs that i receive on any dubai bank account that i open?


----------



## Sinbad25

Hi, I have a question regarding Marriage and Birth Certificates from Europe, Australia or America. The UAE Immigration needs copies of these certificates when you sponsor your family. Do they accept these copies just like that or do they need to be attested or notarized by someone. 

If so, who attests or notarizes these copies? Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar

Sinbad25 said:


> Hi, I have a question regarding Marriage and Birth Certificates from Europe, Australia or America. The UAE Immigration needs copies of these certificates when you sponsor your family. Do they accept these copies just like that or do they need to be attested or notarized by someone.
> 
> If so, who attests or notarizes these copies? Thanks


Hi,
I suspect a scam - but I will give you the benefit of the doubt, for now.
You submit originals (not copies) to the UK government - they check them and fix a special document with stamp. You then send the documents to the UAE embassy in London and they check them and add their stamps.
It is a rigorous process - to prevent people trying to submit false, counterfeit or poor copied documents.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Sinbad25

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I suspect a scam - but I will give you the benefit of the doubt, for now.
> You submit originals (not copies) to the UK government - they check them and fix a special document with stamp. You then send the documents to the UAE embassy in London and they check them and add their stamps.
> It is a rigorous process - to prevent people trying to submit false, counterfeit or poor copied documents.
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks Steve for your reply. I am in the process of registering a company in the freezone. Since I am doing it on my own, I appreciate all the help and guidance I could get from this forum. 
Regards.


----------



## X-jo

Sinbad25 said:


> Thanks Steve for your reply. I am in the process of registering a company in the freezone. Since I am doing it on my own, I appreciate all the help and guidance I could get from this forum.
> Regards.


When are you getting this done? I am thinking for sometime down this year. 
let me know how it goes, and all the very best bro !!


----------



## The Rascal

We looked at all the options and eventually went for an LLC with the 49/51% ownership and a percentage of profits paid to the sponsor every quarter. We negotiated that the sponsor paid a proportion of all the start up costs and allowed us to use one of his offices as our registered office too - handy for when I need a Conference room.

It's good to know honest sponsors that won't rip you off.

Total cost for us was around AED20,000 including 3 visas (only used one so far).


----------



## bonk

The Rascal said:


> We looked at all the options and eventually went for an LLC with the 49/51% ownership and a percentage of profits paid to the sponsor every quarter. We negotiated that the sponsor paid a proportion of all the start up costs and allowed us to use one of his offices as our registered office too - handy for when I need a Conference room.
> 
> It's good to know honest sponsors that won't rip you off.
> 
> Total cost for us was around AED20,000 including 3 visas (only used one so far).


Including office rental? And all trade licence, visa fees etc?

And sponsor only takes percentage of profits, not a fixed fee?

Seems remarkably cheap. This is for a Dubai LLC?


----------



## mohammed younus

searching job in retail company


----------



## currently_indian

Does it take less than two weeks for establishment card to be issued these days or it has been more ?


----------



## Malbec

currently_indian said:


> Does it take less than two weeks for establishment card to be issued these days or it has been more ?


At Creative City I was waiting less than two weeks for establishment card both upon incorporation and renewal.


----------



## Medoc

Hello,

I am considering the option of setting up a company in Fujairah Creative City, which I would use to carry out my work as a consultant. Most of my clients are in Africa, so I will not be doing business within Dubai. After looking at the available options, the Fujairah Freelancer Company seems to be the best option, but I have some questions that maybe you guys can help clearing:

- I would like to have a residence visa, and I plan to be in Dubai for at least two times every year, thus fulfilling the requirement of spending no more than 180 days away from the country. However, when staying in Dubai I plan to stay at a hotel, and will therefore not have a tenancy contract. Will this be a problem in obtaining or renewing the visa?

- What type of assets, if any, may a Free Zone company own? For example, can a Free Zone company own a car in a foreign country? Can it own shares of other companies?

- If I go for the Freelancer Company license, does the company name have to match my own name?

- How does the flexi desk work in terms of postal address? In other words, if the bank or any other entity sends the Free Zone company a letter, where will this letter go to? Does the flexi desk include a physical postal box where mail is delivered to?

- Can a Dubai Free Zone company hold a bank account abroad?

Thanks.


----------



## mkdeep

X-jo said:


> When are you getting this done? I am thinking for sometime down this year.
> let me know how it goes, and all the very best bro !!


i am interesting in knowing.. if get info let me know


----------



## Yashkhan22

Hi X-jo,

Did you finally move to Dubai? Mind telling me which option you went with finally as my husband is in the same situation as you.

Thank you.
Yash


----------

